# Static Yoke or Floating Yoke ?



## luvtohunt16 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Guys, I am going to put a new Bow String and Buss Cables on my Hoyt Easton Legacy Bow.It is about a 44 1/2 inch ATA Finger Shooter Bow.It has Hoyt Energy Wheels I guess they were called at that time.I am going to have it made by Ron at extremebowsrings.com If you were me would you go with the Static Buss Cables or The Floating Yoke Buss Cable ? I am told that 9 out of ten sold are Static Buss Cables because if timing is an issue 2-4 twist on the Cables can fix it or help I am no Bow Technician.However I do not think Timing would be to much of an issue on this Bow because it is a Wheel Bow.The Floating Yoke has 14 or 18 to 20 strands I forget and is a more durable Buss.It costs only 5.00 more.However Ron told me he would go with the Static if he had to choose because they are simpler and easier to tune if needed.They just have about 8-10 strands of string.But it makes the Bow a tad faster.I just wonder what the Bow probably came with originally.Which Buss would you guys go with on this particular Bow ? Thanks for your input and help.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

luvtohunt16 said:


> Hi Guys, I am going to put a new Bow String and Buss Cables on my Hoyt Easton Legacy Bow.It is about a 44 1/2 inch ATA Finger Shooter Bow.It has Hoyt Energy Wheels I guess they were called at that time.I am going to have it made by Ron at extremebowsrings.com If you were me would you go with the Static Buss Cables or The Floating Yoke Buss Cable ? I am told that 9 out of ten sold are Static Buss Cables because if timing is an issue 2-4 twist on the Cables can fix it or help I am no Bow Technician.However I do not think Timing would be to much of an issue on this Bow because it is a Wheel Bow.The Floating Yoke has 14 or 18 to 20 strands I forget and is a more durable Buss.It costs only 5.00 more.However Ron told me he would go with the Static if he had to choose because they are simpler and easier to tune if needed.They just have about 8-10 strands of string.But it makes the Bow a tad faster.I just wonder what the Bow probably came with originally.Which Buss would you guys go with on this particular Bow ? Thanks for your input and help.


Hi 16 , I would stay with the majority and go with the static yoke , you are correct in the fact that on your bow it mite not be that big of factor , BUT , its nice to have the xtra tuneability , just in case  if nothing else it gives you the ability to work on cam lean ..... which you wont have much of with that bow


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Just a heads up its not how the cam sits at rest its how the cam is at full draw.


----------



## bowhunter1680 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Thanks Guys !*

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the feedback.I have go my string ordered and on it's way.I just received an e-mail from Ron at extremebowstrings.Whether right or wrong I ordered the Static.Well I am going to close this thread out.Once again I appreciate the help.bowhunter1680


----------

